# Programme d'enrôlement



## melissaeng (9 Dec 2013)

Bonjour! 

J'aimerais savoir à quoi on doit se fier pour remplir la demande d'emploi sur le site lorsqu'il demande Programme d'enrôlement: éviter l'école des recrues - Non qualifié - Prog. de formation subventionnée: Militaire du rang - Prog. intég. FC Aborigène Qualifié- Semi-qualifié.

Je n'ai aucune expérience donc c'est non qualifié ou Prog. de formation subventiuonnée?  Merci


----------



## nn1988 (9 Dec 2013)

Tiens, <a href="http://www.metiers-quebec.org/armee/armee1.htm">cela</a> t'aideras un peu. Ça explique les différences entre les choix.


----------



## melissaeng (9 Dec 2013)

Pour commis au soutien à la gestion des ressources  =    Programme de formation des militaires de rang pour postulants sans service militaire antérieur 

Je n'ai pas de formation là-dedans ni de formations militaires. J'imagine que c'est non qualifié que je dois inscrire??


----------



## nn1988 (9 Dec 2013)

melissaeng said:
			
		

> Pour commis au soutien à la gestion des ressources  =    Programme de formation des militaires de rang pour postulants sans service militaire antérieur
> 
> Je n'ai pas de formation là-dedans ni de formations militaires. J'imagine que c'est non qualifié que je dois inscrire??



Selon ce que nous lisons, oui, c'est le cas.


----------



## melissaeng (9 Dec 2013)

Merci !


----------



## nn1988 (9 Dec 2013)

T'inquiète.

Bonne chance pour tout!


----------

